# Public healthcare in Andalucia - if not a pensioner or in work?



## CarolineG (May 11, 2013)

Hi 
does anyone know if it is possible for British expats resident in Andalucia (in my case Malaga) to access public health services. I am not a pensioner, i am not officially self employed or working for a Spanish company. I and my partner have a low income- is it possible to get public health care if we need it? I would really like to avoid private health insurance if possible. Is it true that the UK government has decided not to give British expats health care if we return to the UK? i am hearing all kinds of things via the papers and i would like to know if anyone has any firm information about this 
thanks and best wishes Caroline :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

If you use the health service in Spain then you can't use the NHS in the UK. You can use your EHIC for medical emergencies,but, you can't use it for extra appointments for the same incident.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CarolineG said:


> Hi
> does anyone know if it is possible for British expats resident in Andalucia (in my case Malaga) to access public health services. I am not a pensioner, i am not officially self employed or working for a Spanish company. I and my partner have a low income- is it possible to get public health care if we need it? I would really like to avoid private health insurance if possible. Is it true that the UK government has decided not to give British expats health care if we return to the UK? i am hearing all kinds of things via the papers and i would like to know if anyone has any firm information about this
> thanks and best wishes Caroline :fingerscrossed:


the answer really is 'it depends'

how long have you been a registered resident in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> If you use the health service in Spain then you can't use the NHS in the UK. You can use your EHIC for medical emergencies,but, you can't use it for extra appointments for the same incident.


Please don't propagate this sort of nonsense it will only end up with people being fined for fraud.

The only way that one can use an EHIC card is when on holiday in a European country other than the UK. As a Spanish resident, one must obtain the Spanish equivalent which is a TSE.


UK pensioners are handled somewhat differently but the principle remains that the health card can NOT be used in ones own country of residence!


----------



## CarolineG (May 11, 2013)

Aron said:


> If you use the health service in Spain then you can't use the NHS in the UK. You can use your EHIC for medical emergencies,but, you can't use it for extra appointments for the same incident.


i am a resident in spain........do you know how one joins the health service in Spain and what the criteria are for joining it.......? if you are below 65 and live in Spain are you eligable? 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CarolineG said:


> i am a resident in spain........do you know how one joins the health service in Spain and what the criteria are for joining it.......? if you are below 65 and live in Spain are you eligable?
> Thanks for the advice


as I said it depends

were you registered as resident & submitting tax returns before April 24th 2012?

if yes - you should be able to access state healthcare even if you're neither pensioners nor working

if no - have you _very _recently moved here?

if yes, contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask about S1 forms - if you qualify for these then you can access state healthcare for a limited period


if no to both questions, (& you're also not pensioners) the only way that you can currently access state healthcare is by paying NI either by way of a contracted job or paying _autónomo _as self employed


----------

